# Как стартануть образ x86-2.6.18

## anonim001

Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста какими средствами можно запустить образ gentoo-r3 genkernel-x86-2.6.18 в win 7?

Пробовал Oracle VM VirtualBox, WinImage, MagicISO, не монтирует, а просто открывает содержимое образа.

----------

## Pinkbyte

Судя по названию, это всего-лишь ядро, без корневой ФС оно бесполезно.

Сколько весит образ?

----------

## anonim001

488 мб.

http://s1.ipicture.ru/uploads/20140511/5DXBl6aY.jpg

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *anonim001 wrote:*   

> 488 мб.
> 
> http://s1.ipicture.ru/uploads/20140511/5DXBl6aY.jpg

 

Так, тогда это действительно образ корневой ФС. Судя по всему образ формата RAW. Его можно запустить в Libvirt через QEMU, например. Или просто в QEMU.

----------

## anonim001

Подскажите пожалуйста подробнее, как мне его запустить?

http://lassauge.free.fr/qemu/release/qemu-setup-1.6.0.exe скачал, какие дальнейшие действия?

Мне нужно в этом образе найти настройки сетевых подключений, сведения о подключении к интернет, если есть, то имеется ли статистика посещений интернет ресурсов, а так же установленные программы и их статистика. Можно ли это узнать не запуская образа системы?

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *Quote:*   

> Мне нужно в этом образе найти настройки сетевых подключений

 

Это можно посмотреть в /etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> сведения о подключении к интернет

 

Как было организовано подключение? VPN? IPoE? В любом случае, подсказку можно получить из файла, упомянутого выше.

 *Quote:*   

> если есть, то имеется ли статистика посещений интернет ресурсов

 

Только если там стоял прокси-сервер. Смотреть логи в /var/log

 *Quote:*   

> Можно ли это узнать не запуская образа системы?

 

Да, можно, если образ у вас успешно открывается.

Насчёт qemu под Windows есть неплохое руководство - http://milky.manishsinha.net/2008/07/10/using-qemu-on-windows/

----------

## TigerJr

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

>  *anonim001 wrote:*   488 мб.
> 
> http://s1.ipicture.ru/uploads/20140511/5DXBl6aY.jpg 
> 
> Так, тогда это действительно образ корневой ФС. Судя по всему образ формата RAW. Его можно запустить в Libvirt через QEMU, например. Или просто в QEMU.

 

А причём здесь Libvirt ?

----------

